# Smoke alarm removal possible?



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

That will work just fine. You're using 14-3 or 12-3 of course.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

brric said:


> That will work just fine. You're using 14-3 or 12-3 of course.


14-2 to the first device, then 14-3 to each other device from the first one with the interconnected link on the red wire.... all this on a dedicated circuit also


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

My experience with these types of things is that various manufacturers make things differently. You can count on it!

So what may work for one brand might not work for another.

Best to look at the installation instructions and see what is recommended.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

The Kidde alarms I am using just basically say to have them all interconnected... not much to go on there


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

You may or may not use a dedicated circuit. A dedicated circuit will require another AFCI breaker, unless you're in a state like Indiana which is not requiring them. We usually put them on one of the bedroom circuits.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

brric said:


> You may or may not use a dedicated circuit. A dedicated circuit will require another AFCI breaker, unless you're in a state like Indiana which is not requiring them. We usually put them on one of the bedroom circuits.


Yeah, already got the AFCI covered


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

It's just a simple voltage on the red wire..

It doesn't "know" if you wired it in a star or in a string. As long as it's all electrically connected then it'll work.

The only time the layout matters for communication is when it's high speed communications like cable TV, computer networks or DSL phone lines.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I branch one smoke off the nearest smoke location
Just make sure not to branch too many off of one box or you will have a box fill problem


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

BlueBSH said:


> I always heard interconnected hardwired smoke detectors are connected in series... but this gets a little hard when you are retro fit installing them...*


Nitpicking. This is not a true series circuit.

At each location you connect all the black wires together -- the incoming (power) black, the continuation black, and the black to the smoke itself. And you connect all the white wires together with a different wire nut. And you connect all the red wires together using a third wire nut (sometimes the smoke control wire is yellow instead of red). This is really connecting them in parallel.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

You may want to put a commonly used light on the same circuit so you'll know if/when the breaker trips.


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Dedicated circuit? Wow. They are not allowed around here on a dedicated circuit for safety reasons they are usually on a lighting circuit. Might really wanted to double check that for fire insurance reasons


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

AllanJ said:


> Nitpicking. This is not a true series circuit.


I think Gigs has a little more of the style the OP is talking about... star or string.

And from what I understand, it should work no matter how you connect them so long as you don't exceed the maximum number of interconnected devices.

So you should be able to mix and match, like have alarm #1 feed #2, #3, and #4 is a "star" pattern, then have #3 feed #5, #6, and #7, etc.

Keep in mind that in addition to a maximum number of interconnected devices, there is usually a maximum length on the interconnected wire.


----------

